# video output settings



## mfwehren (May 26, 2014)

Noticed today that the HDMI output of the vip 922 on my Hitachi 1080i P50S601 Plasma no longer had the sports score and news banner fit properly on the screen. Went through all the settings (16:9, 4:3, 1080i, 720p, zoom, screen position, screen compression,.....) on both the vip 922 and the Hitachi. No luck on getting the score/news banner to fit properly. Prior to today everything had been fine since installation in July 2014. Rebooted the vip 922 with no changes or success.....is anyone else in (or was in) a similar situation and found the magic combination to fit the HDMI from the vip 922 on the HDTV? I know we had a power outage about 2 days ago but it was an accidental breaker turnoff and not a power glitch. And after we turned the breaker back on, everything was fine.....until I realized that ESPN was cutting of the score/news banners by about 2 letters on both the left and right edge.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

You could try a different HDMI input slot to the tv or removing it and putting it back into the same slot. Have had that issue with a tv of ours, not a Hitachi.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The HDTV probably has settings for how to fit the picture to the screen and may have "zoom" options to check as well.

Meanwhile, the "*" button on the 922 remote will also cycle through various "zoom" modes for the 922 as well. I would check both of those to make sure something isn't on an unintended zoom.


----------



## mfwehren (May 26, 2014)

All is good. The advice to check the " * " button on the remote was the magic dust. Never knew that function existed on the remote to cycle through various zoom modes on the vip 922.....I'll blame the dog on putting it in a zoom mode that didn't fit our old plasma Hitachi.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Usually it happens when someone accidentally presses the button... but i have heard of situations where a power glitch can do it too I think. Good to know you're fixed.


----------

